# New enclosure build



## Blocka89 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thought I'd put up some pics of a enclosure I started building this arvo it's 800w and 900h by 480 deep


----------



## zack13 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice, I've just started to build my first enclosure. You going sliding glass doors or a hinged one? I can't make up my mind. Also what is going in there?


----------



## Blocka89 (Mar 31, 2014)

I've decided on sliding my stimson hatchy and my blonde mac hatchy will be going in there both will be separate in click clacks and I'll be making another one in the future


----------



## zack13 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice. Make sure you keep us updated.


----------



## Blocka89 (Mar 31, 2014)

Will do


----------



## Blocka89 (Mar 31, 2014)

For some reason I can't add photos


----------



## Blocka89 (Mar 31, 2014)

Today's update routed a rebate into the top for a piece of glass also put a nice piece of moulding on the front to hide the end grain and stained it with water based jarrah stain tomorrow I'll get the glass for the top and the sliding doors and air vents and varnish with water based varnish.​


----------



## zack13 (Mar 31, 2014)

Photos aren't working


----------



## Blocka89 (Apr 1, 2014)

zack13 said:


> Photos aren't working


Fixed I think


----------



## 86JAP (Apr 1, 2014)

Photos work, looking good what is going in there? I'm guessing the tile is going to be your only heat source given the glass top?


----------



## Blocka89 (Apr 1, 2014)

There is going to be a shelf up about half way with a heat lamp up top


----------



## mungus (Apr 1, 2014)

Put another floor halve way up...........that way u have 2 enclosures for 2 reptiles.
Heaps big enough for a stimmie and Mac.


----------



## Blocka89 (Apr 1, 2014)

mungus said:


> Put another floor halve way up...........that way u have 2 enclosures for 2 reptiles.
> Heaps big enough for a stimmie and Mac.


Not the look I'm after ill b making another one the same


----------



## Blocka89 (Apr 2, 2014)

A couple coats of varnish and put in the track for the sliding doors get glass and air vents tomorrow


----------



## Blocka89 (Apr 3, 2014)

Update glass installed in the top air vents done and doors installed pretty much done for now until the snake is big enough to go in then I'll add the basking shelf heat light and branches 


nd need to make a nice cabinet when I have time


----------



## PappaSmurf (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice job, looks great.


----------



## Blocka89 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Jarden (Apr 8, 2014)

haha hey hey Mr Vella didn't know you we're a member here .... Enclosure looks good mate


----------



## Blocka89 (Apr 8, 2014)

Jarden said:


> haha hey hey Mr Vella didn't know you we're a member here .... Enclosure looks good mate


Yeah joined not long ago I can't hide any where


----------



## Jarden (Apr 8, 2014)

haha there are always eyes mate


----------



## Elizabethjac (Apr 14, 2014)

good design..

http://iaf-ifa.org/


----------

